# Conexiones a pantalla tft



## Ayrton23 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola, necesito ayuda con lo siguiente:
yo tenia un dvd portatil de 7'' pantalla tft. Lo habia colocado en el auto y cuando le conecte el cargador que trajo el mismo producto para auto, se quemó. La lectora anda bien, la pantalla anda perfecto...lo que se quemo fue la plaqueta del reproductor...
Me gustaria poder utilizar esa pantalla que me quedo para algo, a la pantalla entra un cable plano de 32 cables. Pero no se que le podria conectar, ya que las entradas de video estan en la placa que se quemo y no en la pantalla.
Si pueden decirme que le puedo conectar y como, les agradeceria mucho.


----------



## chaires (Oct 12, 2012)

yo intentaria dependiendo del pcb recrearlo o algo asi
ya que usar la pantalla solamente sera dificil ya que necesitaras un controlador grafico
aparte necesitaras muchos conocimientos en cuanto ala pantalla tft, programacion desarrollo etc ect
un saludo


----------



## morta (Oct 13, 2012)

Ayrton podrias poner unas fotos de la pantalla, del cable de entrada de esta y de la plaqueta que se quemo  y en especial de la salida de video de la plaqueta.

si el estandar es vesa se podria ver de hacer algo.

p/d: en mercadolibre vi una placa controladora para reemplazar la main de un lcd universal.

p/d2: a ver si esto te ayuda


----------

